# hsql als flatfile



## alexpetri (28. Jan 2008)

hi,

ist es möglich hsql als flatfile quasi ohne server zu betreiben?[/list]


----------



## HoaX (28. Jan 2008)

ja, aber wieso schaust du nicht einfach in die doku?


----------



## alexpetri (29. Jan 2008)

hmm stimmt... sollte mal genauer lesen.
Meine Frage ist eigentlich eine andere: ich möchte eigentlich eine Datenbank als flatfile betreiben die mit hibernate zusammen funzt. Ich kann auf dem "Produktions-Rechner" keine weitere software installieren. Am liebsten wäre mir ja MySQL - aber geht das als Flatfile?


----------



## tuxedo (29. Jan 2008)

Was spricht gegen hsqldb in kombination mit hibernate?

MySQL geht AFAIK nicht als FlatFile.


----------



## alexpetri (29. Jan 2008)

hmm eigentlich spricht nichts dagegen.
irgendwie komme ich mit der art und weise wie die DB aufgebaut ist nicht so ganz klar. Ich habe aus den Sourcen mal ein Beispielskript laufen lassen. in dem eine Tabelle erstellt und einige Datensätze eingefügt wurden. Dies hat mir zwei DB Dateien erzeugt. Was mich dabei schokiert hat ist das ich den CREATE Befehl immer wieder ausführen konnte.


----------



## maki (29. Jan 2008)

> Ich kann auf dem "Produktions-Rechner" keine weitere software installieren.


Die DB kann doch auch auf einer anderen Maschine laufen.

Ich kenne keine Firma, die nicht irgendwo ein RDBMS am laufen hat.


----------



## tuxedo (29. Jan 2008)

@alexpetri:
Dann schau dir H2 an.. vielleicht ist das da mit dem mehrfachen "create" besser gelöst.

@maki:
Da hast du wohl recht ;-)

- Alex


----------



## alexpetri (29. Jan 2008)

h2? was meinst du damit?


----------



## HoaX (29. Jan 2008)

einfach in google h2 eintippen und den ersten treffer bewundern? h2 ist eine datenbank ...


----------

